# motorhome lengths



## 91416 (May 1, 2005)

I am in the market for a new motorhome, is there a length penalty when it comes to getting across the channel, I have read somewhere here that 6.5m and under is a kind of cut off point for prices and above 6.5 you pay a premium.
Thanks for any info
Rob D


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi RobD
welcome to the site  

I usually use Eurotunnel it has NO restrictions on length or height..
We used to go on ferries with the caravan but my wife got sea sick, best to check individual opperators, most I believe do have length premiums. 
i'm sure others will be hot on my heels giving you all the gen.

All the Best 

Jim


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

hi rob and welcome to the site.
different ferry companies and even different crossings have slightly different specifications. 
since you are still at the looking stage, suggest you identify your most likely crossing and then log on to ferry sites and check details.
there should be a link somewhere for ferry sites - 

8)


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

link seems to be empty, try these

P&O North Sea Ferries: www.ponsf.com 
Portsmouth: www.poportsmouth.com
Stena Line: www.stenaline.co.uk 
Brittany Ferries: www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/ 
DFDS Seaways: www.dfdsseaways.co.uk

8)


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

just been looking at some of the prices - HOW MUCH :roll: 

being a family of five we don't fit neatly into cabins - it would cost us over 1k to do the portsmouth bilboa route!

might stay in england :?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

For affordable crossings ignore the brochures and contact the Motorhome Ticket Club and either book in advance or phone for specific special offers. The best deals are Dover - Calais i.e. 8 metre van going tomorrow, but booked in January £142. We have also booked to get across to the Le Bourget show and Dusseldorf in August and September, they had a special, special 2 for 1 offer only cost £139 !!! Most of the deals are with Sea France, good ferries and reliable regular service. Prices quoted are for an 8.1 metre long by 3.4 metre high Euramobil.

They can discount other routes but not to such high percentages. They are very nice people.

With diesel much cheaper in France you can get a lot of miles (kilometres) with savings going to Calais.

Phone No. for MTC is 01803 855555

John.


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

I can reinforce the above regarding Motorhome Ticket Club and their additional charges per metre are reasonable. I can also vouch for their efficiency and good customer service, particularly when you want to change your booking times etc.

Choose the motorhome you want, and don't let the saving of £15, £20 or even £50 a year on ferry fares be a decisive factor. Is anybody really going to spend £20,000+ and the main criteria be the saving of a few quid on ferry fares?

I think MTC charge £15 per metre (return) over Sea France quoted length which I seem to recall is 6.5m. One metre is a lot of space in a van - go for it.

Steve


----------

